

Show HN: Programming language communities on reddit - ulvund
http://redditlist.com/dir/1785

======
zeefo08
This doesn't show communities like r/iOSProgramming which get far more traffic
than their language centric counterpart.

~~~
ulvund
You can add languages at the bottom of the table and more general reddits at
the parent node (programming)

------
beck5
missing r/node which is occasionally has interesting things.

~~~
ulvund
Thanks, added

